# Do you like Pochmann?



## qqwref (Dec 30, 2008)

Well? Do you?


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol

Erm... I guess "Of course!"


----------



## Garmon (Dec 30, 2008)

I voted both.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

lol, just lol can't say more xD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2008)

Dene has an evil signature.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is nicer in person. Still cool, though.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

this threads going to get closed. and i voted both!! (this poll is kinda one one sided )


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont like his hairstyle.

dene owns him in that.


----------



## Bob (Dec 30, 2008)

Where is option 3: "No, I love him." ?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 30, 2008)

Dene, you'd better come to a conclusion about your sex. 

Hey weren't threads similar to this closed?


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Dene, you'd better come to a conclusion about your sex.
> 
> Hey weren't threads similar to this closed?



Nitrocan is right!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 30, 2008)

Woops I didn't vote both...meant to say "Yes! of freaking course!"


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Dene, you'd better come to a conclusion about your sex.



*cough*hermaphrodite*cough*


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 30, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Dene, you'd better come to a conclusion about your sex.
> ...



Earthworm


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to have his babies


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I want to have his babies



mhuahaha lol


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, thats it thread + Mr.Pochmann = fricking amazing


----------



## VirKill (Dec 30, 2008)

I Didn't realize this is multiple choise poll

I vote one of those


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Wow, thats it thread + Mr.Pochmann = fricking amazing



Yeah I like it too I heard Mr. Pochmann is blind, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## shelley (Dec 30, 2008)

Pochmann is blind, and he holds the WR for the Rubik's Revolution Lightspeed game. Without assistance. He's that awesome. 

Seriously.. what makes you think he's blind?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought you meant the method, lol.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow Mr. Pochmann is popular.
Mr. van Galen: because it wasn't clear, could you please clarify whether you want Mr. Pochmann's babies, or mine? I hope it isn't me!

Oh and for all the people talking about me: I'll come to a conclusion about my sex when everyone else does (DavidWoner  )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 31, 2008)

i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.

maybe I just had a bad impression?


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> 
> maybe I just had a bad impression?



are you sure? What Mr. Pochmann did you speak to? The one I know is always so full of love and affection, surrounded with cute bunnies and butterflies, in a spring meadow...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 31, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> 
> maybe I just had a bad impression?



He doesn't seem rude. But the condescending manner in which he writes in is somehow entertaining when he "owns" someone.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah thats true, but i wouldn't be as entertained being the "owned" person. haha


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I be a member?


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

the trick to not getting owned is to not act like an idiot


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Its funny seeing some one be owned but when you get owned it sucks


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> the trick to not getting owned is to not act like an idiot



Or to disagree with him!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 31, 2008)

haha, Bob, you have a point. In retrospect, i guess he owns those who derserve "ownage"


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it just me or does the poll add up to be more then 100%?


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 31, 2008)

It does, that's what happens when you're allowed to pick more than one option.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sigh*, if only he were also named Erik.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course actually has quite a different meaning to yes...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> Wow Mr. Pochmann is popular.
> Mr. van Galen: because it wasn't clear, could you please clarify whether you want Mr. Pochmann's babies, or mine? I hope it isn't me!
> 
> Oh and for all the people talking about me: I'll come to a conclusion about my sex when everyone else does (DavidWoner  )


 
Dene: Just to be clear I will clarify: neither and both.

I don't want your babies
I don't want Mr. Pochmann's babies

I want you and Mr. Pochmann's babies. That will also force you to come to that conclusion


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Mr. Pochmann is popular.
> ...



I cant tell if that was counterdictory or if that was a paradox... what if it was both :confused:


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Dec 31, 2008)

^ o so confused....:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Mr. Pochmann is popular.
> ...



Ok now I'm even more scared than I was before!
*Dene runs away and rolls up into a ball*


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Well? Do you?



lol! guess someone actually did what I said there should be


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> *Dene runs away and rolls up into a ball*



Did you just talk in the 3rd person? *[Insert Odins real name here]thinks about if "[Insert Odins real name here]" is in 3rd person*


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> 
> maybe I just had a bad impression?



English is his second language, so he doesn't know a bunch of fluffy words to make people feel happy when he tells them he's wrong.

Well, not really, I've never heard Stefan struggling with English. He just doesn't do all the political correctness that many people do. If someone asks a stupid question, he will let them know it's stupid.


----------



## pjk (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you referring to the Pochmann method, Pochmann (Stefan), or what? Referring to some last name is rather vague.



Bryan said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> ...


Reading something online is really hard to interpret correctly because you can't really show expression or emotion. Many people come off "rude", when I don't really think they mean it. For future reference, Stefan really is a nice guy in person


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

pjk said:


> Are you referring to the Pochmann method, Pochmann (Stefan), or what? Referring to some last name is rather vague.



We mean the person stefan . Oh for those wondering why this was asked check out this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8290 (its kind of the we <3 stefan fan club thread )


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> *this threads going to get closed*. and i voted both!! (this poll is kinda one one sided )



no it won't, because it was started by someone "popular"


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > *this threads going to get closed*. and i voted both!! (this poll is kinda one one sided )
> ...



it also wasn't started by the person being polled about...though i can't imagine stefan starting this thread


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



oh true  xD

edit: oh nvm, eric started a thread on me and IT got closed 
so yeah only the POPULAR people get to keep threads


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

i think PJK thought it was about the method and not the person so he didnt close it


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> no it won't, because it was started by someone "popular"



Nah, it's not because I'm popular (and I'm not, lol), it's because Stefan is.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > no it won't, because it was started by someone "popular"
> ...



haha  true again
but your in the "popular" group i would say


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh and for all the people talking about me: I'll come to a conclusion about my sex when everyone else does (DavidWoner  )







AvGalen said:


> Dene: Just to be clear I will clarify: neither and both.
> 
> I don't want your babies
> I don't want Mr. Pochmann's babies
> ...


 
HAHA! those babies would have an interesting accent.



Derrick Eide17 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Not sure why Exo closed that one actually. I think he likes closing things.

I was once on the wrong end of a Pochmann beatdown, and I can honestly say I am now a better person because of it. Thanks Stefan!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 31, 2008)

I love reading Pochmann's smart remarks. My favorite is one on the WCA forum. Someone made a poll for new events, and he only put four. The remark went something like:

"I vote for slap the noob because he only put four options"

I laughed so hard.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you, thank you all! I love you, too!

Geez...

Bob's right, I never would've started this myself and when it was suggested in the other thread, I was hoping noone would actually do it. But I like the way qqwref did it, with only positive options and even allowing to choose both. Not because I'd mind negative votes but because that makes it clear this is not all too serious but rather for fun. I believe that's also the reason it wasn't closed (yet?).



Odin said:


> Its funny seeing some one be owned but when you get owned it sucks



I hope that depends. I'm usually including a hint at what bugs me or what's wrong, so that the "victim" gets a proper chance to rectify it. So it might suck at first sight, but I hope it also leads to something good. Both for others as well as for the person itself. That's important to me. The reason I often do it in a mocking way is twofold. Firstly, I think sometimes people need a real wake-up call to make them aware of a problem. Secondly, it's entertaining to me and possibly others, which ensures it's worth my time spent on it.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2008)

So, please put your favourite Pochmann "quote" in this topic.

Mine is this:

Noobie998 asking the "how to get faster question":
I have blablablabla time above 1 minute blablabla seen amazing times by other people blablabla thousands of algs blablabla want to do that as well blablablablablablablabla. *Can anyone tell me how to get faster?*

Stefan Pochmann's answer:
*yes*


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Dec 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Stefan Pochmann's answer:
> *yes*


lololol xD xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> ...



And Hello Kitty umbrellas.

(There's always room for another link to that picture. )


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> So, please put your favourite Pochmann "quote" in this topic.
> 
> Mine is this:
> 
> ...



LOL hahahaha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, of course!!


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > One post by Stefan is worth 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 posts by noobcuber and such alike.
> ...



This was one of my favourites. Almost any post of his in the beginners section is worth reading though.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 31, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> 
> maybe I just had a bad impression?


Ha, I choose Of course because it sounded a lot more sarcastic, and ultimately implied that he is an elitist ***hole that is never punished for swearing any amount that he likes. =].


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't vote because he always seems so condescending and rude.
> ...



Wow, calm down dude....


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I choose Of course because it sounded a lot more sarcastic


Interesting... I hadn't thought about that interpretation. Good point.



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> he is an elitist ***hole


No doubt.



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> that is never punished for swearing any amount that he likes. =].


The question is: Why not?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Ha, I choose Of course because it sounded a lot more sarcastic, and ultimately implied that he is an elitist ***hole that is never punished for swearing any amount that he likes. =].



You're allowed to be elitist if you really are elite.


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2008)

After reading the ""Do you like me" threads" thread, I knew that this thread had to be made by someone


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Not because I'd mind negative votes but because that makes it clear this is not all too serious but rather for fun.



Exactly 



blade740 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I choose Of course because it sounded a lot more sarcastic, and ultimately implied that he is an elitist ***hole that is never punished for swearing any amount that he likes. =].
> ...



I agree completely.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 31, 2008)

We love you, Stefan Pochmann!!! Can we all give you one big hug?


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> We love you, Stefan Pochmann!!! Can we all give you one big hug?



that sounds like it hurts


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > We love you, Stefan Pochmann!!! Can we all give you one big hug?
> ...



Okay, how about a kiss?


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



no!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



How about a smoothie and a date?


----------



## blade740 (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys, get over it. We like Pochmann, we don't LOVE him.


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



NO!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Sniff... Okay. We'll just stick with liking him. We should still shower him with money and cubes, though.


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



Lol i thought you said we should shower with his money and cubes


----------



## jenni (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm talking about Pochmann's "cubes" - this forum is a little more personal than I thought!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2009)

Or..................... you can look at this from a whole different angle:

1) There are abcd members on this forum
2) efg of them have been active on the forum in the last couple of days
3) hij of them have read this thread
4) kl of them have voted on one or more of the possitve options
5) So out of abcd members only kl like him. The other "98%" don't 

Also: "Pochmann's cubes"


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Or..................... you can look at this from a whole different angle:
> 
> 1) There are abcd members on this forum
> 2) efg of them have been active on the forum in the last couple of days
> ...



wohoo I'm an efg member wohooo! *jump*jump*Happy Newyear*jump*


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Or..................... you can look at this from a whole different angle:
> 
> 1) There are abcd members on this forum
> 2) efg of them have been active on the forum in the last couple of days
> ...



Hey! I don't like to be called a "kl"!


----------



## VirKill (Jan 1, 2009)

abcdefghijkl
n=12
kl = 2
2/12=16%

16% including me


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 1, 2009)

Or Pochmann (with his) cube:


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

@ Nitrocan: dont you mean cube?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, sorry about that.  I'll change that right now.


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay for cerective critesisim! yay for not using spell check!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 1, 2009)

I like Pochman just like Pokkemon , cute,smart and sharp


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> I like Pochman just like Pokkemon , cute,smart and sharp



Yeah... He reminds me of Lucario!


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pochmann as a person, or Pochmann as a method?? ;;


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



Maybe it's because I'm a little older, but could you explain which smoothie you meant?


Spoiler



(ice-creamy or well-shaven?)


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang this is going to far


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...


Ice-creamy. 



Odin said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



No, it's not. Where's the sex?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 2, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Or Pochmann (with his) cube:


 
I loved that vid! Its in my favorites


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



you like that guy action dont you  any way im in the mood for some ice cream


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



If you mean me vs. myself (if you know what I mean), then you're absolutely correct!


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



Wow... wait thats it! im going to buy a 7x7 and put some black cats (the fire works) in it then.... any way Fobo im worried about you


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



I'm sorry. I'm straight. We can't be together. *Sniff* 

anyway, back on topic; we love you, Mr. Pochmann!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah. Of course. And thanks for the blindsolving methods.


----------



## mazei (Jan 14, 2009)

(X) said:


> After reading the ""Do you like me" threads" thread, I knew that this thread had to be made by someone



Well of course its made by someone. I don't see how a computer can type this thread by itself.

And yeah, We Love Pochmann. Discovery channel should make a documentary on him. It would be a hit.


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2009)

mazei said:


> And yeah, We Love Pochmann. Discovery channel should make a documentary on him. It would be a hit.



That would amazing.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2009)

mazei said:


> And yeah, We Love Pochmann. Discovery channel should make a documentary on him. It would be a hit.


Assuming this was sarcasm, I very much agree. Let's talk about puzzles instead. Someone please lock this thread.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > And yeah, We Love Pochmann. Discovery channel should make a documentary on him. It would be a hit.
> ...



Assuming that was not sarcasm, why would we talk about puzzles in "off-topic discussion"? Just ignore this thread if you don't want to read it


----------

